# My Cockatiels.



## Sanggay (Apr 10, 2011)

This is Peugeot arrived on 6 Apr 2011. (approx 2 weeks old according to the breeder)










7 Apr 2011.

















10 Apr 2011


----------



## Sanggay (Apr 10, 2011)

This is Audi, my 1st tiel. Arrived on 3 Apr 2011.









4 Apr









5 Apr









6 Apr









8 Apr









9 Apr









10 Apr


----------



## Sanggay (Apr 10, 2011)

Audi and Cocoa, my CAG.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Awww, is Cocoa asking for scritches from the baby? adorable.


----------



## Sanggay (Apr 10, 2011)

Belinda said:


> Awww, is Cocoa asking for scritches from the baby? adorable.


Yes, Cocoa likes to ask scritches from all kind of birds.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I love the pic with the feathers growing in that was took on the 6th april 
also kissing cocoa bless


----------



## Sanggay (Apr 10, 2011)

Audi at the playground.














































Taking a nap on the sofa.


----------



## pknight1120 (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow! I LOVE your photography! The subject matter is very cute, too! They look like very loved birdies. And I LOVE the pic of Audi on 4/6 with the outstretched wings.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Does yours chew on the harness??? That's all mine want to do when they wear it hahah


----------



## Chez (Feb 17, 2011)

Brilliant photography & babies


----------



## Sanggay (Apr 10, 2011)

geenz said:


> Does yours chew on the harness??? That's all mine want to do when they wear it hahah


Both my tiels are less than a month old. They don't chew the harness ... at the moment.

Apr 15 2011.


----------



## Sanggay (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

They look sooooo cute! and your grey is just beautiful, I think they're such cool birds


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

awwww look at the crest  so gorgeous


----------



## Sanggay (Apr 10, 2011)

1st time wearing the harness on P.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

awwww super cute


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Not too sure about that red thing huh?


----------

